# AR is officially HERE! | adam's rotors inc. running 10 years strong!!!



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

*A FULL DECADE OF AR AND WE’VE MADE IT TO THE BIG SHOW!*
*adam's rotors inc. is now the official BRAKE FORUM SPONSORof VWvortex AND Fourtitude.com!!!*

many of you may know us and are currently running our rotors, but if not, we just wanted to reach out and introduce ourselves.

*WE CATER TO THE CAR ENTHUSIAST WHO NOT ONLY NEEDS NEW BRAKE ROTORS, BUT WANTS SOMETHING DIFFERENT BEHIND A NICE SET OF WHEELS.*

be it looks or performance, adam's rotors is the only company to bring you over 17+ machine pattern variations (most of which are exclusive to AR), 3 zinc finish offerings, and 5 ceramic-silica hub coating options.

*YOU PICK, WHAT YOU WANT AT AN ALL-INCLUSIVE PRICE | COMPLIMENTARY CORROSION PREVENTION, FREE SHIPPING, CUSTOM DRILLING, SLOTTING, AND/OR DIMPLING, ALL LOADED INTO OUR WEBSTORE.*



we started out small and remain that way...a tight knit, self-owned & operated company established in 2006.
the small outfit and one-on-one interaction creates only the best service w/quick response & even faster made-to-order set-ups. with top notch products, this lends hand to our success thus far.
working 24/7 throughout the day, any and all questions are answered within the hour to the best of our ability, if not instantly.
being an online company we do business direct via email, instant message, PM, and over the web in our ever growing threads...we're always here ready to reply!
we are a fully made-to-order, replacement disc brake, rotor manufacturer...we offer only factory fit, OE spec, plug n' play discs.

*adam's rotors expertise is in the VW/audi market, but do set-ups for ANY make/models car/truck/van…check to our store!
*
*WWW.ADAMSROTORS.COM
*




*WHY ADAM’S ROTORS? WE’RE DIFFERENT!*

because we do what no one else does. AR is a customizable product, having managed to turn a boring replacement product into something different. it's a have-it-your-way, made-to-order modification item ideal for any enthusiast. now, instead of just picking 1 of 1-3 drilled or slotted rotor styles from off-the-shelf inventory, *we offer over 17+ patterns for your choice/taste, how YOU want them.* after that pick a zinc for corrosion prevention...silver? gold? maybe black? thereafter you can even add one of our coated hub colors in a satin ceramic finish to finalize your set and truly give them polished, unique look. we now even offer upgraded metallurgy, to a stronger premium grade high carbon iron if you so wish. we at AR believe a rotor ISN'T just a plain ol' service part...rather a fun, custom, cool way to not only enhance the look of your car, but add performance, protection, and something different to your build, with a ton of bang for your buck!
oh yeh...and they actually perform!!!

*track tested, endurance race team approved; check it out HERE.
*


*WWW.ADAMSROTORS.COM

**
AR drift I [triple curve] & **AR drift II [triple curve/slot]:
*








_[must be ordered with coated hubs]
_*
AR drag I [cross-hatch/slot] & **AR drag II [cross-hatch/double slot]:*








_[must be ordered with __coated__ hubs]
_
*AR speed [multi-slot] & **AR track [double slot/dimple]**:
*








_[must be ordered with __coated__ hubs]
_
*AR sport I [over-dimple] & **AR sport II [over-slot]:
*








_[must be ordered with __coated__ hubs]
_
*AR race [double slot] & **AR street [double slot/drill]:
*








_[must be ordered with __coated__ hubs]_


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Nothing for the TTRS eh? It seems you'll make it to order though. Are the blanks vaned correctly for right and left applications or unidirectional? Is a two piece design available?


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

^ we do. 
we ask you use our webstore. 

as the page explains, if there's a price missing from the store, simply submit a quote request and we'll get you a price or in most cases update the store for you. we built our database from scratch, so having every application's price loaded in the system is impossible. with your help, it keeps growing.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

check the OP for product photos of our 10 of 17+ exclusive AR patterns...what's your favorite?


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

new ad creative, we just made...what do you guys think?


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

follow us: @adamsrotors
www.facebook.com/adamsrotors
www.instagram.com/adamsrotors
#adamsrotors


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

found this customer photo that took it right back to where it all began: dimpled/slotted classics.
10 years ago AR started out on the Audizine forums selling via PM, AIM, & email from class while in college. 
w/5 patterns and one of the few to offer dimpling, I grew it to a brand over the years to what our catalog is now!


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

sport II | over-slot | AR exclusive


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Looking for TTRS front rotors (370mm) and matching Mk7 GTI PP rear rotors. Is this something you guys can make happen? Can't seem to find a source anywhere for non OEM TTRS rotors lol and I want to have matching rotors for my EBC yellow stuff pads.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

^ we're actually looking into this now...just had an inquiry. 
please shoot us an email and we will let you know either way!


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

do you follow us on social media | @adamsrotors | #adamsrotors


click each for direct links to our profiles!


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

*we have a limited run of restock on the way in, to replenish our currently SOLD OUT coaster sets! 
these were a huge hit over the holidays/new year. be sure to get your set while you can & support AR!*





these are top quality custom generated, laser cut & etched, wood coasters; designed exactly to spec of 6 of our exclusive patterns. the lug holes & hub bores are cut thru, along with accurate slotting, dimpling, drilling, and AR's chamfered edges. they are sturdy, absorbent, 3/16" thick coasters, in 3.9" diameter Basswood. these are solid wood, not laminated, which can handle water/moisture making them great, usable drink holders. the set of 6 coasters come in a tin w/unique label design and NEW display plate. stack the set upright on the lid piece to showcase the coasters on your desk or coffee table.

*SHOP NOW: www.adamsrotors.com/MERCH*

the 6 patterns included are:
AR sport I, AR sport II, AR speed, AR drift II, AR drag II, & AR street/track


----------



## SconnieRoadie (Jan 15, 2016)

Purchased the 034 RS6 Rear Brake Kit (adapters only) and a full set of rotors from Adam's (TTRS front, RS6 rear). Adam's was around 1/2 the cost of purchasing OEM.

Considering DIY install or speed shop for dyno pad bedding. Anyone have an opinion on dyno pad bedding vs. old skool? Will let you know what I think once installed. My current setup has some life yet so holding out until next track day or the current ones wear out. 

Sconnie


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

Dyno bedding? as in the car isn't street drivable?
it wouldn't be any different than street bedding, so you can refer to that process, covered on our info/FAQ page.


----------



## SconnieRoadie (Jan 15, 2016)

SconnieRoadie said:


> Purchased the 034 RS6 Rear Brake Kit (adapters only) and a full set of rotors from Adam's (TTRS front, RS6 rear). Adam's was around 1/2 the cost of purchasing OEM.
> 
> Considering DIY install or speed shop for dyno pad bedding. Anyone have an opinion on dyno pad bedding vs. old skool? Will let you know what I think once installed. My current setup has some life yet so holding out until next track day or the current ones wear out.
> 
> Sconnie


Whoa! Rotors showed up today and they are gorgeous!!! Time will tell if they perform as well as they look but very pleased.

Sconnie


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

glad to hear it! would love some post-install photos. enjoy them.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

record breaking May...it's been crazy busy over here. bring on summer!


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

After looking at several options I have decided to go with these rotors for my TT-RS. Going with the G4000 option. With that being said, I will be measuring the hardness of the rotors upon receiving them. I mean you cant tell by just paying for that option and visually inspecting them. My Quality Assurance department at work does it all the time.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

www.adamsrotors.com/merch










www.adamsrotors.com/merch


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Rear rotors for '12 TTRS to match the fronts? Any info on what you have available?


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

unfortunately, nothing available for the TTRS other than OEM discs.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

(sticks his tongue out)


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

yeh, and they suck to...we know.
unfortunately, I doubt you see any other option but equally as ****ty aftermarket 2-piece discs.
it's just too small of market to cast a 1-piece alternative and or hands are tied.


----------



## 8JVR6 (Oct 31, 2013)

Very happy with mine, the dimpled sound takes some getting used to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

thanks for the photo!


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

would you like to see what other AR customer customer pick/run on their cars?
we have an ongoing collection, broken down by pattern in the customer gallery of our website, HERE.
if you are a fan of Facebook, we also have a very active daily wall feed of the like, to help inspire your future order!


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

killer shot from a customer, sporting Neuspeed wheels over their AR Drag I's:


----------



## Greg_STL (Feb 20, 2013)

*TTS Adam's Rotors*

I just finished installing my rear rotors and pads today. I had done the fronts last weekend. I went with the high carbon rotors so they came finished with the black hubs. I have to say it they look really nice with my wheels that are also painted black on the inside of the spokes.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

great photos...thanks!


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

opening up your AR shipment is like Christmas no matter what time of year...


sport II's:


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

what a month that was...here's to the last one of 2016!!!


Christmas presents that come in 4...you can't go wrong!


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

custom machined to order, in house how you want them!


-made-to-order, per customer, per corner
-17+ CNC'd patterns
-unique zinc finishes
-custom hub coatings
-chamfered dimples & drilling
-double ground rotor faces
-machine balanced discs
-high carbon content metallurgy upgrade
-premium one-to-one small business service


factory fit brake rotors unlike anyone else!


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

happy new year!


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

a little insight on adam's passion project!
with over 3 days of filming, everything you could possibly imagine go wrong, hard work, and months of editing, here is our full length, short film by Layer Media x adam's rotors inc. 




we're excited for everyone to see & let us know what you think.




www.LayerMedia.com | @layermedia
www.adamsrotors.com | @adamsrotors


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

the new project is here:


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

stumbled upon this photo from over 7 years ago, of a prototype pattern we did for an old school build, that was never released.


...should we bring it back to life?


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

back to our roots! the adam's rotors D4 A8L:


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

what a busy couple weeks. the office is officially moved over and it's business as usual...enjoying the rest of the weekend!


----------

